# Delta 10 weeks old



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta got her 2nd vacc today, poor thing isnt quite herself, she is very sleepy and was a little chittery earlier, but she has tucked into a pigs ear and is back to sleep now. 

here are some photos taken this week. 

she is certanly making herself at home 










































































Delta had her first bath which she wasnt too impressed with lol

















































she got tucked into her first big bone

































i even got Echo to share for once 


























































she slept for the first time in the crate lastnight with Gypsy and Echo, but we put all 4 in today


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww! All of the pictures are so cute!!  It seems like all 4 of them get along really well too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they have their moments inca is still a problem and wont sit next to he.volenteraly. though in saying that, today delta haant been to well aftee her jab, she was chittering and i had her in a blanket. inca came and lay ontop of her i dont know of she knew she was there and was trying to keep her warm or something or if she just thaught it was a bed for her. but other than that things get better with everyday.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I absolutely love her colors! 

You have to update your signature to include her kendal.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i know i just need to get the right photo


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kendal

She is gorgeous. Nice to meet you the other week at Rouken Glen. You didn't let on then you were thinking of another puppy. 
I love her colours. What breeder did you get her from?

Poppy got her haircut. She is into the wood apart from her face and tail. But it is really practical from drying point of view


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol thank you. i didnt actualy know about her till the day i met you, my mum told me about her when i got home. she is echos half sister and gypsy and inca are her ants. aww would love to see photos of her. how is her brother


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The pictures are simply gorgeous, what a lovely family. I nearly got your babies sister, the white and black pup,but did nt move quick enough and missed out.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww shame my mum met to wpman who got her when picking up delta, did you get a puppy or are you still looking.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Already got a black with white tux 3year old boy and as you can appreciate wanted another . Have been searching since May but wanted either a blue roan or one with markings like your lovely dog with white with black. Dont know how I missed your litter cos I ve literally been looking sometimes twice a day since then. By the time I saw them they were due to leave that week and after first contacting them I didn't get straight back to confirm as I was working a night shift. My own fault but must admit I feel jealous looking at your lovely girl. Anyway to answer your question ... Im waffling.. have since seen a white and black little girl two weeks old .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd better not show my husband your pictures cos he said we are stopping at two .... aren't we ???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hah we didnt find out about her like two weeks beforeshe was sue to leave. she has the same dad as our black and white and their dad is that half brother to gypsy and inca from a poodle litter. would love to see photos of your tuxedo what is his name. where did you get him

lol we are awair that 5 is always going to be a posibilety lol my stepdad said he will need to move into the hut in the garden.

i know 2 blue roans, both started off black and white but started to go blue around 11 weeks i think. where have you seen the 2week old puppy.


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

Did You go down south for her?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My dogs called Wilf, but will have to get kids to do photos not that computer literate !! Looked all over and thought we were going to have to travel miles as they were alot harder to find ,went to one place and it was like in that pen we've got such an such and in that pen we've got such and such there were about 12 litters and yet he was only advertising one pup... which wasnt even there when I got there. So almost by accident saw an advert fairly close to us in Dewsbury, West Yorkshire she had a couple of cockers and it was her first litter of cockapoos. Would have gone back only had black with white tux and wanted something different.... Just shown my husband your pictures and he says they're lovely ... ha !!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all our girls came from lincolinshire. 

i know what you mean about wanting something different i dont think we would ever go for anouther the same as our girls we like being able to tell from afar who is who. cant wait to see phtos of wilf where did you get his name. 

dont like tue idea of the pens, it a bit like a pet shop.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont know really just had a list of old mens names and it was the only thing we agreed on... similally we now have a list of girls names that we cant agree on .... Dolly, Nellie, Peggy, Bella, Beryl and the list goes on but cant come to a consensus.. will have to put our thinking caps on x


----------

